# Simrad Go7 interference issue



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If nothing has changed with your machine's installation my first inquiry would be to look at all the nearby wiring - something there is causing the interference - but at best I'm only a shadetree rigger... This might be an occasion to have a really sharp marine electrician (or better yet a depthfinder/gps pro) get a look at your setup... Good luck and post up what the problem was when you're able to find out....


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

See if you can borrow another unit, plug it in. It may be your unit if nothing else has changed.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

kmturner2415 said:


> I have had a Simrad Go7 on my Action Craft for about a year now and love the unit. Last trip, I was getting terrible feedback on the side imaging, in addition to interference on the sonar. I know the transducer placement is fine as I have not had an issue up until now. Any idea what settings may need to be changed to clear this is. I have attached photos. Thanks in advance.


Your unit is set to 455 khz. Never use that setting in shallow water. Change it to 800


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

So I just recently had a similar problem with interference on my RV electronics. After a lot of aggravation, I found that it was caused by the noise from the DC charger. I know that it happens with audio equipment on cars from noise generated from the alternator. If the interference only occurs when your motor is running, you may want to try clamping a Ferrite Bead to the positive wire powering your plotter. It chokes off the DC noise before it gets to your electronics. I was amazed at the difference when I added one, and they are cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Ferrite beads on your cables definitely will help. Keeps the RFI down in my ham radio shack.


----------

